# Ma alcuni rilevamenti hanno gettato nello sconcerto i tecnici



## Schenker

Hola, este es el contexto:

"Ma alcuni rilevamenti hanno gettato nello sconcerto i tecnici"


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

è una maniera figurata per dire che hanno sconcertato i tecnici...gettare letteralmente significa tirar.


----------



## irene.acler

Sí, estoy de acuerdo con IPC.
En español podrías decir simplemente "desconcertar". O existe una expresión que se parece a la italiana?


----------



## Schenker

Holas. ¿No debería tener otro significado considerando que luego dice "...nello sconcerto i tecnici (en el desconcierto a los técnicos)"?
Gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## heidita

No me hago a la idea lo que pueda ser rilevamenti aquí.


----------



## irene.acler

_Rilevamento_ en este caso puede hacer referencia a una _encuesta_, o a _levantamientos_ de algun tipo por ejemplo.


----------



## heidita

Vi lo de encuesta, Irene. Pero no parece pegar aquí, ¿no?
Necesitamos más contexto.


----------



## irene.acler

Podría ser encuesta, pero claro, el contexto nos ayudará mucho más.


----------



## Schenker

En este contexto rilevamenti es "descubrimiento".

(Le informo a los moderadores que no es que estemos discutiendo sobre otra palabra en el mismo hilo, solo les estoy informando lo que significa en este contexto esa palabra para que puedan encontrar el significado más correcto de "gettato". Gracias)


----------



## heidita

Me aventuro con esto:

Pero algunos descubrimientos han quedado obsoletos (tirados) ante el desconcierto de los técnicos.


----------



## Schenker

Según el contexto completo no sería eso. 
Disculpen a todos, pero no pensé que era necesario poner mucho más contexto para saber qué significaba este término. Salió complicada esta palabra "gettato" 

Pero ahora sí amigos aquí está completo. 

*Moschee, non guardano la Mecca*
*La scoperta grazie a Google Earth*

Lo hanno scoperto navigando su Google Earth: molte moschee in Arabia Saudita non sono sono rivolte correttamente verso La Mecca, come prescritto dal Corano. Un gruppo di ricercatori sauditi sta utilizzando il cliccatissimo sistema di mappatura satellitare per controllare tutti i luoghi di culto della penisola arabica. Ma alcuni rilevamenti hanno *gettato* nello sconcerto i tecnici: nella zona di _al-Baha _sono state costruite, anche di recente, 15 moschee in direzione sbagliata.


Gracias a todos.

Saludos.


----------



## heidita

Ahora sí.

Algunos descubrimientos han dejado perplejos a los técnico: en la zona....

...han sumido en el desconcierto a .....


----------



## Neuromante

Opino como Heidita:
Sumir en el desconcierto.


----------



## Schenker

Gracias a todos.


----------

